# JD pics



## justin3p0 (Apr 5, 2010)

jack-the male.










sally-the feamale










sorry they arnt clear cell phone pics arnt the best for this lol

perhaps anyone else like to post some of theirs?

look forward to seeing them


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *justin3p0*

Great looking JDs. The female is amazing, great color across her whole body.

Thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
matt


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

nice jd's. my female is named Sally as well.
here are mine. 
Norman, my male @ 10"








this is Sally, my female @ 8"


----------



## justin3p0 (Apr 5, 2010)

oh wow those are nice!

thats a big female iv only erver seen the females around 5-6 inches. how big is ur tank?


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks Justin  . my tank is 125 gallons and she is 4 years old


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

How long did it take for your female to bulk up so much? Mine is 6 inch in length she is 2 years old but she isnt wide yet she still looks young?


----------



## justin3p0 (Apr 5, 2010)

irondan what size is your tank???


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

Beautiful female you have there. If i had ever had a female that looked that nice, i might still have my jacks, lol


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

Justin. my tank is 125 gallons, 6 feet. 
@Marinerm10, she hit 8" at around 3 years old


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

Here is my Jack. He seems to think he is big man on campus...lol 
Sorry Pic's are not the best.



















BTW nice fish everyone.


----------



## sirnewb (Dec 3, 2010)

To the people who posted pictures: was your fish dark when you bought it at the fish store, or did they change color? I have a lighter colored dempsey, granted he is still really young, but I see darker ones at the fish store that are the same size as my jack...


----------



## justin3p0 (Apr 5, 2010)

my male is a lighter color and my female is usually really dark which i believe is because shes trying to mate

but i think your fine because at a young age i think dark color mean stress?

not sure maybe someone else will tune in with a answer


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

sirnewb said:


> To the people who posted pictures: was your fish dark when you bought it at the fish store, or did they change color? I have a lighter colored dempsey, granted he is still really young, but I see darker ones at the fish store that are the same size as my jack...


Dark colors in JDs usually mean they're more dominant. When they lighten up they are stressed. Also if a female becomes almost black those are breeding colors.


----------



## sirnewb (Dec 3, 2010)

Dark colors in JDs usually mean they're more dominant. When they lighten up they are stressed. Also if a female becomes almost black those are breeding colors.[/quote]
Thank you, mine has been light from when I bought him and still is, he has a lot of blue in him though. Does that just mean he has the blue gene?
Its not an ebjd though


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

sirnewb said:


> Thank you, mine has been light from when I bought him and still is, he has a lot of blue in him though. Does that just mean he has the blue gene?
> Its not an ebjd though


There's no way to tell if a JD has a blue gene since they look like normal dempseys. If they your JD has a lot of blue spangles all over his body, then he's most likely a male. If there is a lot of blue along the lower gill plate then its most likely a female.

If your JD is new, give him some time to settle in and he may start to color up once he's settled. The color of substrate will affect his color as well, if you have a lighter substrate the JD will try to blend in and match the color.


----------



## sirnewb (Dec 3, 2010)

Its definately a male, no blue on the lower gill plate. And yea I have white substrate, so that makes sense.


----------



## sirnewb (Dec 3, 2010)

Its definately a male, no blue on the lower gill plate. And yea I have white substrate, so that makes sense.


----------



## sirnewb (Dec 3, 2010)

Yea so its definately male, and he has been i n my tank for a while. But I have white substrate so that makes sense. Thanks


----------



## sirnewb (Dec 3, 2010)

Woah, sorry guys/gals, my phone freaked out.
Didn't mean to do a triple post


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

When I got my JD he/she was always dark. Has been that way since we got it.


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

when i got my male, he was almost white (@4"). 2 days in my tank and he turned very dark with a plum base. my female has been dark from 2"


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

my younger male when I got him...









more recent pic ....


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

nice looking jd Riceburner


----------



## sirnewb (Dec 3, 2010)

So how long do these fish to reach their "maturity" age? Even with a white gravel bottom my fish seems to be getting a little darker. Its like a maroon tint it seems, and his blue and gold speckels are really vibrant, and he has a red line going down his dorsal and anal fins.
He is roughly 3.25 inches, and I've had him for 2 and a half months. I am just waiting for these "maturity" colors to really show up....


----------



## yuanyelss (Jan 20, 2011)

If i had ever had a female that looked that nice, i might still have my jacks,Beautiful female you have there......


----------

